# Recent Hike in NH



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Sayer Pond Trail. White Mountain National Forest

Here's the link to the photos.....I guess my pics are too big to upload. Grrrr.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340602816016652.77835.134742849935984&type=3

And Mt. Chocoura (taken last season)
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.194876810589254.48523.134742849935984&type=3

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, looks like a great place to put hoof to dirt


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------

